# My Collection Site :)



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

wow, excellent collection!

and gr8 pics 2

amk


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

Amazing collection and fantastic art.


----------



## riddlebox (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks so much  I really appreciate the compliments !


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

riddlebox said:


> Hello everyone
> I just wanted to share a link to my website I may recently to display my doll collection and some of my art. I started on it recently so it isn't complete and I have about ten dolls to add still but I do plan on updating it regularly. This is the first time I have posted it anywhere for people to see so let me know what you think
> http://fireflysriddlebox.weebly.com/ldd-collection.html
> 
> ...


WOW that was very impressive! You are very talented.


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

HOLY &*%$ I just came and looked up your posts.........you have MAGGOT...........I have been shopping for her for over a year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice! I loved seeing your collection. You are also very talented with a camera!


----------



## riddlebox (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks so much  You guys inspired me to update my site and get my butt in gear with more art i have yet to finish.


----------



## nightcast (Sep 8, 2011)

*Anyone else getting the 404 error trying to view the link?????*


----------



## riddlebox (Feb 26, 2012)

nightcast said:


> *Anyone else getting the 404 error trying to view the link?????*


Oh sorry about that I totally forgot to change the link here ! I renamed the sit recently for the final time I swear 
http://prettypuppet.weebly.com/


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing. They are all so spooky. My faves are Ava, Absynthe, and Gregory is pretty original!!


----------

